# Would Charlotte take Ha Sueng-jin?



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see how high the stock of this kid from South Korea goes. Could he possibly end up the #4 pick in 2004 for Charlotte? Hey, Yao went #1 last year, and the thought of getting a 7'3" (and growing), 305 lbs center is tempting.
Besides, Charlotte is looking to go international.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

Depends how good the draft actually is in 2005. All of the high picks in 2004 look to be foreigners. Jin is a risk, but whether or not he's the next Yao he will be great for marketing. They might be willing to just have a terrible season to have a higher pick in 05 to be the cornerstone for their team. But without a doubt teams will look at Jin because of the publicity and money they can get from asia, whereas most of the other guys in 2004 are heinously ugly foreign guys with no marketing appeal. 
So, in my opinion unless there is a future superstar staring you in the face on draft day in 2004, take Jin.


----------

